# Rubber bands



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Recently, I tried an experiment with the little latex bands found in the baby department at Walmart. I really like them, and I realized they had good stretch for my arthritic fingers, and there was no hair breakage with them. And, they come in all kinds of exciting colors from clear with glitter to red and green. A package of 400 is around two dollars. These are not the regular little rubber bands found in hair care, but the ones with the baby hair items in the department with baby clothes.
Before recommending the bands to this site, I asked my friend, who is also a groomer and professional handler to check them out. She said she liked them too, and would recommend their use.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Good info. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yup have to try those for sure ! Thanks for the great tip !


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Going to Walmart today....just another addition to my list!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Guess I'm going to Walmart today...let's see, only 6 more hours at work first...









and Cary - I love your new Avatar - I sat and watched it for about 5 minutes waiting to see what happened when she finished pouring that detergent bottle. Guess what - she never finished


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

(sigh) these posts are killing me every time. no walmart around here...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> (sigh) these posts are killing me every time. no walmart around here...[/B]


They have them also at Target in the hair supplies dept. I used to use them but I really prefer the latex bands.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Recently, I tried an experiment with the little latex bands found in the baby department at Walmart. I really like them, and I realized they had good stretch for my arthritic fingers, and there was no hair breakage with them. And, they come in all kinds of exciting colors from clear with glitter to red and green. A package of 400 is around two dollars. These are not the regular little rubber bands found in hair care, but the ones with the baby hair items in the department with baby clothes.
> Before recommending the bands to this site, I asked my friend, who is also a groomer and professional handler to check them out. She said she liked them too, and would recommend their use.[/B]


These have actually been around for a long time. You can find them in any store in the hair accessories isle. A few brands are Goody and Scruncii--they usually say "no pull", etc. Having two skin kid females with long hair I know all about pain-free hair maintenance and styling--their little scalps are just as sensitive and need just as much TLC. I highly recommend the tug-free bands--they're a miracle, really.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

> (sigh) these posts are killing me every time. no walmart around here...[/B]


I get mine from CVS.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294299
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, this is not the Goody and Scrunci brand, and it is nothing like those which are found in the hair care isle. Those are just the small rubber bands, and I don't recommend those. These are more like the latex ones that I've used for years. It's actually a Walmart brand: Kidconnection Elastics.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294449
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do know what you're talking about and they DO make them for older kids/adults too and they are also found in any hair accessories department. They are NOT rubber bands. They say on them "NO PULL" etc. Again, they are not rubber bands, they are a latex-y material--I'll try to find a link sometime when I can... here's a link to some Scuncii ones: http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp...;ec=frgl_726287 They come in various colors too. Again, these are NOT rubber bands...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294509
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, this is not the Goody and Scrunci brand, and it is nothing like those which are found in the hair care isle. Those are just the small rubber bands, and I don't recommend those. These are more like the latex ones that I've used for years. It's actually a Walmart brand: Kidconnection Elastics.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I do know what you're talking about and they DO make them for older kids/adults too and they are also found in any hair accessories department. They are NOT rubber bands. They say on them "NO PULL" etc. Again, they are not rubber bands, they are a latex-y material--I'll try to find a link sometime when I can... here's a link to some Scuncii ones: http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp...;ec=frgl_726287 They come in various colors too. Again, these are NOT rubber bands...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, that is the type bands I'm talking about. I haven't seen those in the hair care section here, but I was looking for the little ones anyway. The only thing I found in our haircare section was little colored rubber bands. I'm just happy I found these in the baby department, and they are the tiny ones for the top knots.
I just fixed Pocket's and four loops works great for the big one I keep him in for daily care.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294539
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do know what you're talking about and they DO make them for older kids/adults too and they are also found in any hair accessories department. They are NOT rubber bands. They say on them "NO PULL" etc. Again, they are not rubber bands, they are a latex-y material--I'll try to find a link sometime when I can... here's a link to some Scuncii ones: http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp...;ec=frgl_726287 They come in various colors too. Again, these are NOT rubber bands...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, that is the type bands I'm talking about. I haven't seen those in the hair care section here, but I was looking for the little ones anyway. The only thing I found in our haircare section was little colored rubber bands. I'm just happy I found these in the baby department, and they are the tiny ones for the top knots.
I just fixed Pocket's and four loops works great for the big one I keep him in for daily care.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I bet the baby sized ones that you are talking about are better for a malt. The ones that I was talking about are about the size of a nickel or so.

I swear by them--they are the ONLY kind I will use on my skin kids because they cause no damage whatsoever.

I'm glad you discovered them!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Recently, I tried an experiment with the little latex bands found in the baby department at Walmart. I really like them, and I realized they had good stretch for my arthritic fingers, and there was no hair breakage with them. And, they come in all kinds of exciting colors from clear with glitter to red and green. A package of 400 is around two dollars. These are not the regular little rubber bands found in hair care, but the ones with the baby hair items in the department with baby clothes.
> Before recommending the bands to this site, I asked my friend, who is also a groomer and professional handler to check them out. She said she liked them too, and would recommend their use.[/B]



I like them....but find they slip out easy. I've been using them for about a yr now.....and am getting very frustrated. I love that they don't tangle or pull the hair, but I would also like them to stay put...lol.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294299
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do slip out easily. My kids are used to me putting on their little heads to fix their hair to get them tight enough, but I'd imagine a malt wouldn't be so tolerant.....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam,

How are you doing? My thoughts and prayers are still with you. I'm so glad that you're still with us on the forum.

I've used these for my own hair (in the colors) but have not tried them on Lacie and Tilly. I'll have to give them a try.

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Thanks.....I can't wait to go to Walmart. They're on my list!


----------

